
20 Things You Should Never Buy Used - stretchwithme
http://shopping.yahoo.com/articles/yshoppingarticles/383/20-things-you-should-never-buy-used/
======
gexla
21\. Sex toys, for obvious reasons. However, just because that hacker guy next
door always working on his startup has them lying around for the right
occasion, it doesn't mean they have ever actually been used. Not to worry
though, hackers can't get a date? There's an app for that. ;)

------
ilkhd2
Toilet paper. May contain excrements of the previous user, source of bacteria
and diseases. Cars. May have been dropped, neglected, may have bacteria and
mites inside. Besides it usually has used tires and used car seats.

------
0ffworlder
Used laptops are fine as long as they are still under the manufacturers
warranty.

